# Scan to jpeg? Convert tiff to jpeg? quick help please!



## oregon (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to submit my commonapp college application soon with a scan of an essay I wrote. It is an HP Photosmart C4280. It usually says there is no usb connection when I try and press the scan button on it, so I use Microsoft Office Document Scanning built into Vista. However, it seems that tiff is the only image format it document scanning outputs, which is not accepted by the common app people. 

How do I convert from tiff to jpeg, or just scan in jpeg? 

PS, I have vista.


----------



## EGS (Jan 15, 2009)

You don't have PhotoShop my friend?
You can try out Gimp to convert it..


----------



## ceewi1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Virtually any image editing program should allow you to do this, including Windows Paint.  Just open the .tif file up, choose File -> Save As and change Save as type to JPEG.

Oh, and if you want to use the HP scanning software, try reinstalling the driver & software from the CD.


----------



## oregon (Jan 15, 2009)

ceewi1 said:


> Virtually any image editing program should allow you to do this, including Windows Paint.  Just open the .tif file up, choose File -> Save As and change Save as type to JPEG.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to use the HP scanning software, try reinstalling the driver & software from the CD.



My sister won it from the orthodondist strangely enough, but I don't think we have the CD. I found it online, but now it never recognizes it even though Windows does.

GIMP worked, thanks EGS for the quick response.


----------

